# GC Spotties



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Having not paddled since the Friday before the Adder Rock Comp kicked off, Tom and I welcomed the weekend with a paddle on Saturday morning.

Whilst the surf was in no way massive - the Palmy Shore dump was working big time, which made getting to the reef a bit trickier than it has been in the past months. Timing was critical but both Tom and I navigated the surf zone without incident.

Although there were not too many boats on the reef - we headed out wide towards the pinnacles as per the pre-discussed plan. It wasn't long and Tom had a Yellowfin Tuna in the hatch.

From there we headed to the Gravel patch&#8230;. Nope no fish there&#8230; so we headed back to the pinnacles and eventually back to Palmy. I had a quick run that didnt convert - thanks to an old rig, with rusty hooks 









_Tom with his Tuna_

I Spent Saturday arvo tinkering with some new rigs, replacing skirts and hooks on old ones - so was excited to get out an exact my revenge on Sunday.

Sunday was an absolute beauty on the water. Shorey was still working but once through &#8230;. few boats, few kayakers, calm waters, no wind, and by 6:30 am I had three in the hatch; Tom had two.

We chased a few birds and bust ups for a while, only to find ourselves back at the spot we had left earlier. Wasn't long and we were both on again. With seven fish between us (enough to supply those we had promised fish) we decided to call it quits for the day.









_Tom with his Three_

_








Me and my four_



















All caught using Pulsator rigs and Safa rigs with Pulsator Skirts. Trolling small slimeys.

Fun times&#8230;


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Awesome stuff guys. Those yfts are cool looking fish. C ya out there.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice work boys.

Loving the muscle man pose DT. 8)


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool I ran out of rigs after the 5th one.then put an xrap on and I didn't even get 5 paddles each time and they just smashed it.after 3 on an xrap a nice Spanish ate my big mullet that was down deep.that was enough for me made me feel motivated again after getting nothing on saturday


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys congrats.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

YUM!!!! YUM!!!! 8) .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Living the dream Dennis and Tom.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

What a top day on the water. Well done Dennis and Tom.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

That YFT looks amazing...
How deep do you find them? That is one fish I would like to get in the hatch...

Great photos and fish!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Doin very well there


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fishing boys. That tuna would be delicious


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

KingCobe said:


> Doin very well there


Upgrade your PB's mate. Surely you've caught a bigger grinner by now? :lol:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff fellas,looks like an awesome day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

couta 1

.then put an xrap on and I didn't even get 5 paddles each time and they just smashed it.after 3 on an xrap

Mate that's impressive , would you care to share the specks on your x-rap please

Cheers


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> couta 1
> 
> .then put an xrap on and I didn't even get 5 paddles each time and they just smashed it.after 3 on an xrap
> 
> ...


How do u know that it has specks on it? R they silver, gold ..... ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

How do u know that it has specks on it? R they silver, gold ..... ;-)[/quote]

U need specks


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

KingCobe said:


> couta 1
> 
> .then put an xrap on and I didn't even get 5 paddles each time and they just smashed it.after 3 on an xrap
> 
> ...


rapala x-rap sxr10 blue sardine colour


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Couta , had a couple like that in Glass Ghost , caught a Jack on one and a Jack took the other with him near a bridge

Cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

KingCobe said:


> Thanks Couta , had a couple like that in Glass Ghost , caught a Jack on one and a Jack took the other with him near a bridge
> 
> Cheers


KC, you still haven't changed your PB to a slightly bigger grinner. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry Trev when I become

kayakone
Legendary Member Posts: 7838

I should have Grinner's coming out of my ears, oh and the odd largeish stingray of coarse

ho ho ho


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

IsoBar said:


> That YFT looks amazing...
> How deep do you find them? That is one fish I would like to get in the hatch...
> 
> Great photos and fish!


Hi Ido,

Would have been about 4 to 5 kms straight off Palmy. Water about 35 m to 40 m deep.

The fish would not have been very deep though as our lines were not out too far and we were paddling at an average pace....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey kayak 1 , thats not you trying to pull out a barb that got stuck in yer Ass is it ?


----------

